# Went out to the store earlier and noticed Valentines Day stuff is already



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2014)

On the shelves.  it is my least favorite holiday, even when I had a husband or a boyfriend.

Do any of you like this holiday?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2014)

Not particularly, but I did when I was a kid. I remember a book of valentines to cut out and send, which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, I saw some today too.
no, I have never liked it either; complete waste of time and money.
my brother was born on Valentine's Day, and no, he is not called Valentine; but there was an old gentleman who lived near where I worked once, whose name was.....wait for it......Valentine Card.
no kidding.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2014)

yes, back in school it was fun!


----------



## Anne (Jan 16, 2014)

We call those 'Hallmark Days'; Hallmark has a card for nearly everything and they are the only ones making money.  I liked the chocolates, tho.  :love_heart:


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, but chocolates are ok any time....I won't pay extra for a heart-shaped one!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Yes, I saw some today too.
> no, I have never liked it either; complete waste of time and money.
> my brother was born on Valentine's Day, and no, he is not called Valentine; but there was an old gentleman who lived near where I worked once, whose name was.....wait for it......Valentine Card.
> no kidding.



I wonder if he is the only one with that name?  Must have had parents with a sense of humor.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not so much into chocolate anymore....can take it or leave it.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2014)

I thought the US was just the crazy one with how our stores put out everything out so early, guess not!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

We are getting worse and worse; I will let you know when I see the first Easter eggs!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2014)

Probably right after St Patricks Day here.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

We don't bother with St Patrick's Day.....so ours will be way before that!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2014)

We do...all the green stuff is out then.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 16, 2014)

Historical reasons...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2014)

Figured that.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh, Cee Cee . . . Be Mine...!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2014)

I only celebrate AVD - _Anti_-Valentine's Day. You sent little hate notes to everyone, along with a box of chocolate-covered ants and a few dead dandelions to those special few that you truly despise. 

It's a Philstivus tradition.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 17, 2014)

_I bought some Easter buns today_


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2014)

Are they hot cross buns or something different? Yes they are already out here...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 17, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Oh, Cee Cee . . . Be Mine...!




Hmmmm...maybe now I like Valentines Day!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 17, 2014)

_Sorry i should have said Hot cross Buns Vivjen and Valentines cards and reminders are all over the place._


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 17, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I only celebrate AVD - _Anti_-Valentine's Day. You sent little hate notes to everyone, along with a box of chocolate-covered ants and a few dead dandelions to those special few that you truly despise.
> 
> It's a Philstivus tradition.




I don't despise anybody.....No, I take that back...forgot about the Jerk.  He may be getting a surprise this year, lol!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2014)

I am not always good at translation, we will be back to faggot soon!


----------



## gar (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't make much of this day either more Xmas and Easter.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 17, 2014)

Christmas is my favorite holiday after that it's Thanksgiving.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2014)

We miss out on Thanksgiving..


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 17, 2014)

doesn't the UK have anything similar...I know Canada does.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2014)

No, nothing.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 17, 2014)

that's too bad because it's really a nice 4 day binge of eating, football and family and then there is black Friday which I have been crazy enough to do with my daughter, it's become a tradition, lol.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2014)

I've read about that.....Amazon do it here, and some other stores are beginning to......we tend to do that on Boxing Day!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 17, 2014)

Now more and more people seem to be just doing the online here too.

We don't have Boxing Day here.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2014)

Dec 26th, doesn't make up for 4 days at Thanksgiving though!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 17, 2014)

No, it doesn't...it's only 4 days because thanksgiving is always on a Thursday , then most have Friday off and then it's the weekend.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2014)

We used to get 4 days at Easter, GoodFriday, W/e, and Easter Monday.
On Easter Sunday, all large shops have to close....


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 17, 2014)

Not here, for one reason Easter is a religious holiday...the kids get a week off usually around Easter but it's called spring break.

Also...stores here are always open..even Christmas!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 17, 2014)

There was a time when I easily fell into the humbug trap.  But, after crawling back out into the sunlight, I chose to happily celebrate whatever ya got to celebrate.  (NOT celibate as our poor horny monk from the previous post . . . !!!)


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 18, 2014)

Here they start putting Valentine junk up the day after Christmas..we live from one retail holiday to the next in the stores.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 18, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Here they start putting Valentine junk up the day after Christmas..we live from one retail holiday to the next in the stores.



Too true.  Just too damned true.  I think it has finally taken the fun out of any holiday.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 18, 2014)

Just in case nobody else has noticed besides the Valentine's Day stuff being out the day after Christmas, the St. Patrick's Day stuff is out already. So far haven't seen any Easter stuff, though. That will probably change in a heartbeat!

We'd have been married 25 years on Valentine's Day this year...he chose the date, I didn't! And he always gave me an anniversary gift AND a Valentine gift.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

That must be a hard day for you, sorry!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Just in case nobody else has noticed besides the Valentine's Day stuff being out the day after Christmas, the St. Patrick's Day stuff is out already. So far haven't seen any Easter stuff, though. That will probably change in a heartbeat!
> 
> We'd have been married 25 years on Valentine's Day this year...he chose the date, I didn't! And he always gave me an anniversary gift AND a Valentine gift.



You lucky girl...


Hot Cross buns have been spotted in the UK and Australia. Perhaps you don't have them?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 18, 2014)

My grandmother made hot cross buns on Holy Saturday so we'd have them for breakfast Easter morning. She put saffron in them...even back then saffron cost a king's ransom, but for the hot cross buns she spared no expense. Oh, my, they were sooo good!

Oh, and the husband? He was fond of giving me diamonds I always said I didn't want to be one of those old ladies with blue hair and dripping diamonds. I don't have blue hair (and don't wear the diamonds when I'm working

CeeCee, the first year when he died was the pits. I was on the road on the way back from Michigan after his memorial service. The years since get easier because I make it a day filled with all the very best memories. I miss him every day of my life, but so glad and so lucky that he was in it.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

I think I am quite glad that you haven't got blue hair....but at least you have the diamonds to treasure.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 18, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Just in case nobody else has noticed besides the Valentine's Day stuff being out the day after Christmas, the St. Patrick's Day stuff is out already. So far haven't seen any Easter stuff, though. That will probably change in a heartbeat!
> 
> We'd have been married 25 years on Valentine's Day this year...he chose the date, I didn't! And he always gave me an anniversary gift AND a Valentine gift.


I'm sorry for your loss GeorgiaXplant, it must be a bittersweet time of year for you.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> My grandmother made hot cross buns on Holy Saturday so we'd have them for breakfast Easter morning. She put saffron in them...even back then saffron cost a king's ransom, but for the hot cross buns she spared no expense. Oh, my, they were sooo good!
> 
> Oh, and the husband? He was fond of giving me diamonds I always said I didn't want to be one of those old ladies with blue hair and dripping diamonds. I don't have blue hair (and don't wear the diamonds when I'm working
> 
> CeeCee, the first year when he died was the pits. I was on the road on the way back from Michigan after his memorial service. The years since get easier because I make it a day filled with all the very best memories. I miss him every day of my life, but so glad and so lucky that he was in it.



feel the same way although at first I would get angry when I saw older couples together, I felt cheated, I was 53 when he died so we could have had many more yrs.  had he lived would would have been married 44 yrs on July 25.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

Typos above but don't feel like correcting.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> feel the same way although at first I would get angry when I saw older couples together, I felt cheated, I was 53 when he died so we could have had many more yrs.  had he lived would would have been married 44 yrs on July 25.



Ditto, Viv was 56 when he died, I was 54. Life just isn't fair...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

No, it's not.  At least I wasn't younger with children at home!  Many are.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> No, it's not.  At least I wasn't younger with children at home!  Many are.



True.......but that doesn't make it any easier at the time....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't get angry when I see older couples together. When they look obviously content, I get envious. But yanno what? I feel truly sorry when I see or hear about men whose wives have died because I think they have a harder time adjusting after the death of their wives.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

I am too busy feeling sorry for myself to feel sorry about men I don't know. Selfish of me I know...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

it's probably true because men are taken care of by their wives...cooking, cleaning, laundry etc.  not all but most.

After the wife dies tney are completely lost.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 18, 2014)

LOL, I know what you mean! Not selfish at all, though, Vivjen.

CeeCee, my DH? He could do just about everything that I could (except the canning maybe), but he'd have been all at sea without me. I guess the Universe figured if one of us was going, it would be kinder for it to be him.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm sure my hubby could too...he lived alone before me....but his place was a mess!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 18, 2014)

_My Hubby died in an accident when he was 37, the one thing that cuts me up more than anything is seeing a couple hugging and saying I love you, miss that the most _


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 18, 2014)

How terribly difficult that must have been at that young age!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 18, 2014)

Jill, your post puts things in perspective for sure. I was so lucky, and am so grateful, that I had almost 20 years with DH.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 18, 2014)

_I had 14 beautiful years with Hubby, 4 married he always joked that it took him 10 years to decide he wanted to marry me, beautiful memories _


----------



## Sid (Jan 18, 2014)

Valentine was being put on shelves before the Christmas decorations were taken down. It is already on the clearence shelves and ST. Patty stuff is being put on shelves in its place.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 18, 2014)

Why are some people referring to Valentine's Day and St Patrick's Day as 'holidays'?
Does anyone get a day off work ?

I don't 'celebrate' either one but occasionally I reflect on the lives of the men after whom they are named.
I don't need merchandise for that.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 19, 2014)

holiday = "holy day"

February 14 is the feast day of St. Valentine
March 17 is the feast day of St. Patrick

They aren't holidays in the sense that offices shut down and banks close, but holy days celebrated in the Catholic Church. And "holy days" celebrated by card, gift and floral merchants in their never-ending quest for the Almighty Dollar!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 19, 2014)

Martin Luther King Jr day is Monday.  Good day to reflect on his dream.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, it is tomorrow, I had forgotten.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 19, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> holiday = "holy day"
> 
> February 14 is the feast day of St. Valentine
> March 17 is the feast day of St. Patrick
> ...



 St Pat's Day used to be a big one in most of the Catholic schools over here but the one I taught in celebrated St Josephs's Day on March 19, so Patrick went unnoticed.

 In the early days of Sydney there used to be St Patrick's Day parades/marches by the local catholics but sectarian disharmony was huge because Sydney Protestantism owed a lot to many Northern Irish immigrants. The protestants took the occasion to organise hockey matches, and thus armed with wooden weapons, would provoke brawls. For the sake of public order the marches were banned.

 These days, St Patrick's Day as a popular celebration, is just another booze fest, decked out in green. It's not a holiday in any sense except for those who go to mass.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

The UK, for obvious reasons, hardly recognises St Patrick's Day...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

It's big here, you don't even have to be Irish.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 19, 2014)

CeeCee, haven't you heard? On St. Patrick's Day in this country everybody is Irish! I used to have a friend who was a bartender, and he called St. Patrick's Day "amateur night" in the bar (along with New Year's Eve, July 4 and Hallowe'en). LOL


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol!

Last year my son who is 100 % Hungarian and some of tneir friends rented a limo and went bar hopping in St. Louis!


----------

